# Wooden floor for 4 man hub shanty?



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Been thinking about making something along these lines once it warms up enough to get back out in my workshop (you know, like upper teens would be good :lol!
When I take people ice fishing that aren't really into ice fishing (mainly my kids ), one of the biggest issues is staying comfortable. Mainly feet. So, I was thinking that if I made a slightly raised floor that is light weight, and portable, I might have a chance of getting my kids out more often. I'm planning to make a permanent shack for next year, but it's not in the budget yet. Hoping for something in the mean time..

Any ideas, comments, suggestions???


----------



## cmatts12 (Jan 4, 2012)

I made a wood floor with runners on the ends. I had heavy duty nylon straps sewn on corners and I fastened a pop up hunting blind to it. So basically the pop up blind stays attached to the floor. I pull it on to the ice, pop it up, light the heater and my buddies 5 year old and my 3 year old twins are up off the ice on a wood floor(I just put carpet on it this week too) out of the wind and heated. They all stay nice and cozy in there. There are no fishing holes in the floor either. It's simply a warming hut. When we get a fish on the kids come out and see us land them and go back into "the shack" as they call it. They can play with their toys and games in there and I don't have to worry about them dropping an iPad on the ice! Best thing we ever did. We get bonus points from the wives for taking the kids and it's more time on the ice for the daddies! It's a win, win.


----------



## FireUpChips (Jan 24, 2009)

cmatts12 do you have any pics of your setup? I have a 15 month old son I would like to get out on the ice next year and that sounds like a great idea for spending a day on the ice with the fam. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

cmatts12 said:


> I made a wood floor with runners on the ends. I had heavy duty nylon straps sewn on corners and I fastened a pop up hunting blind to it. So basically the pop up blind stays attached to the floor. I pull it on to the ice, pop it up, light the heater and my buddies 5 year old and my 3 year old twins are up off the ice on a wood floor(I just put carpet on it this week too) out of the wind and heated. They all stay nice and cozy in there. There are no fishing holes in the floor either. It's simply a warming hut. When we get a fish on the kids come out and see us land them and go back into "the shack" as they call it. They can play with their toys and games in there and I don't have to worry about them dropping an iPad on the ice! Best thing we ever did. We get bonus points from the wives for taking the kids and it's more time on the ice for the daddies! It's a win, win.


EXCELLENT!! Thank you so much! That's roughly what I was thinking of. I have teenagers (have a 4yo too, but after I took him fishing last weekend, I think we'll be waiting till next year to try that again! ) and they are at the age where they are real weenies about being out in the cold and snow (must have been a genetic mishap somewhere along the way :lol. Anyway, this gives me some good ideas! Thanks again!!


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I guess, for me, I would not do that. I think what makes a hub attractive is it's weight. Why not buy a roll up mat? when I cruise craigs list, looking for shantys, I pass on all the wood floor models , ( minute man type). I don't have 4 wheeler, so it's just me. good luck to you though, and if its what you want, it's perfect!


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Don't know about the wooden floor but a friend of mine bought some of the foam/rubber jig saw work out/play pads.(pretty sure Home Depot and Lowes sells them) Pieces all them together and covers the ice nicely. He precut holes in the padding for his holes in the ice. Seemed to keep in insulated nicely!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cmatts12 (Jan 4, 2012)

Definitely different options and whatever works best for the individual is the best route to go. Sometimes the trial and error is the most fun part. Makes the final reward that much better! I personally went with the wood floor and runners underneath to get 4" up off the ice. As far as pics go, we have been having good success on a small inland lake so we actually anchored it out there I'm back on shift now so when I get off Thursday I'll try to remember to take some pics.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Anish, I have a floor that I made for my spearing shack. The hub shelter I use for spearing is the Clam Summit and it has a 6x8 footprint. 

A couple of suggestions for ya....
1. Hinge the floor in the middle and it will strap down nice on top of a Jet Sled and pull easy for you.
2. If you carpet the floor I use drywall corner bead over the edges to keep the carpet from rolling on you after repeated use.
3. Use a couple of window sash locks to keep it closed for during loadin, unloading and transport.
4. This is probably the most important in my opinion and I learned the hard way after a couple of sits with the floor. Cut each of the four corners back a little bit at a 45* angle. If there is even a mild wind the corners will tear you shanty fabric from rubbing.

Its not the best pic and not of the entire floor but its the only one I had on my phone at the moment.


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

johnnie555 said:


> Don't know about the wooden floor but a friend of mine bought some of the foam/rubber jig saw work out/play pads.(pretty sure Home Depot and Lowes sells them) Pieces all them together and covers the ice nicely. He precut holes in the padding for his holes in the ice. Seemed to keep in insulated nicely!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yea the foam squares have worked out great over the years. A few things I really like about them is the cost to purchase is cheap, it helps insulate the shanty, keeps my feet high and dry, take down and set up is less than a minute and very light weight and compact for travel.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

blood trail said:


> Anish, I have a floor that I made for my spearing shack. The hub shelter I use for spearing is the Clam Summit and it has a 6x8 footprint.
> 
> A couple of suggestions for ya....
> 1. Hinge the floor in the middle and it will strap down nice on top of a Jet Sled and pull easy for you.
> ...


This is a little more along the lines of what I was thinking. I don't want my shanty permanently attached to the floor because I personally like to use it without a floor (mainly because of the weight issue). Thanks for the advice on the corners!! That's good to know!


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

I didnt want something heavy so I just built 2 foot stools last year. I think I made them around 2" high. Haven't used them this year but I haven't really had a need for them.


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jul 27, 2009)

i got an old fold up 4x6 shanty off Craigs very cheap that was full of holes. i un bolted all the poles and cut off all the fabric except 3" on 1 end. this is what i use for a floor pan in my 6x8 clam summit, works good. gets me about 2" off the ice. 

leaves me a lil less than 2 foot out front(while sitting) for holes and a foot on each side to keep drinks cold. it also doubles as a "suitcase" for my 2 fold up chairs, and the 3" flap i left on covers the open gap when folded. it has a carpeted flat panel on the inside, so dropped jigs or bait dont have to be fished out of the gaps.

to hold it shut i just heated up the hook on a bungee and popped it through the plastic on the bottom of both sides. cheap, light, folds, and covers more than half the sled when mobile.


----------



## I'llbeoutside (Feb 2, 2003)

I picked up one of these to throw down just to add a little insulation between the ice and the kids feet. Just shake off and roll up when done. 
http://www.uline.com/Product/Detail...gclid=CN2n98GlmrwCFa5DMgodHRQAeQ&gclsrc=aw.ds

Those interlocking campsite mats are a little cheaper but I was afraid they wouldn't stay together very well on the ice.


----------



## Joe Bondroff (Dec 28, 2013)

Went out on Lake Fenton today with the wind howling. Did not get out until 1pm. Ice was at least a foot thick and took my poor hand auger to task for two holes. Set up in 12' of water and marked fish between 6 and 10 feet. Used a variety of tiny jigs with paddle tales, split tails, and swim tales. Used a variety of colors too with no luck. I am in agreement with many about the weather. However, saw a young man with a bucketful of crappies,bluegill, and actually caught a pike on a tipup not 20 yards from my setup. Perhaps this is just not my year. I will not give up however. I bad day fishing is always better than a good day at work. 

Joe


----------



## Joe Bondroff (Dec 28, 2013)

I have always been a supporter of using the feet warmers inside your boots to start. I have started looking for two heaters for the portable shanty. When I used to go out before I was married we always had two and cold piggies never were an issue. Since I have started ice fishing this year I have only used one. One is ok when the temps are reasonable and the windchill isn't too bad. However, I will resign myself to purchase a second heater in hopes that will work. I am sorry I don't have much else to provide you. 

Joe & Ben


----------

